# ENFP or ENTP?



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Yes i agree with this 100% . We can also see things from different perspectives , the end result will totally depend of our Fi/Te. Fi is a logical function according to those who use it. When our Fi backs up what our Ne/Te is saying, it becomes a logical decision. For me personally if my Fi together with my Te tells me it doesn't make sense, then it just doesn't. I don't question it or go along with it.


That makes sense; in fact, I'd say that, because moral principles are often partly based in logic, and internal reasoning is often partly based on morality, ENTPs and ENFPs come to similar conclusions quite a bit of the time, though we may use different methods to do so. It's like two people on different shores of a river, rowing toward the same island.roud:



Einstein said:


> I think you're right. I definitely see things about her that point toward ENTP, but much more looks like ENFP.


Glad I could help, dude. My bill is on its way.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

She sounds ENTP. They do have tertiary Fe, after all.

(My 1000th post  )


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Definitely an ENFP. She sounds like she uses tert. Te in the tertiary, childish, relaxation position (according to Jung) for fun rather than as a serious ego goal (the Ti of ENTPs is often not all that noticeable, being introverted). The strong sense of personal ethics would be Fi (Fe is situational and in the tert. position, most likely wouldn't result in the person being driven by moral activism, as it's in the "childish" tertiary position (moral activism is moreso the hallmark of more mature Fi or Fe - aux or dom).


----------

